

Watch As I Desperately Try To Get Support From Stripe - qeorge
https://support.stripe.com/chat

======
michaelschade
Hey there, George. Very sorry we missed you this morning. I'll be in touch by
email shortly.

In general, we are usually in chat several hours earlier than the posted
times, but list those hours to make sure we're setting proper expectations.
We're working to officially increase the coverage to be sure we're always
there for you.

------
Irregardless
> We make sure we're around from 10am–6pm PT on Monday–Friday

Why are you expecting them to be in live chat at 7am when they say the hours
are 10am - 6pm?

~~~
mooism2
Hopefully they will extend those hours before launching fully in the UK. Tech
support only being open 6pm-2am would be annoying.

I've no idea where the OP is, but I imagine US/Canadian east coasters aren't
terribly happy about support hours being 1pm-9pm either.

------
dutchbrit
[https://support.stripe.com/questions/do-you-have-a-phone-
num...](https://support.stripe.com/questions/do-you-have-a-phone-number-i-can-
call) (Stripe doesn't have a phone number)

